# What is your current favorite sermon?



## Augusta (Nov 16, 2006)

I listen to sermons in the car when I cart my kids hither and thither. I am out of sermons and want to download and burn some more. Please put down any current favorites that are downloadable. Especially hard hitting gospel preaching ones. I never get tired of a good gospel smack down.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 16, 2006)

"A Discourse concerning Unlimited Submission and Non-resistance to Higher Powers" by Rev. Jonathan Mayhew


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 16, 2006)

Morecraft's series on the Reformation brought me to paedobaptism and Westminster Presbyterianism.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Jacob, is Mayhew available anywhere online?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 16, 2006)

Check our Dr. William R. Crews and his five part series "Playing Church" from his radio program The Awakening Hour. 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=3806161029

If you like smackdown, you'll love this.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 16, 2006)

Augusta said:


> Thanks Jacob, is Mayhew available anywhere online?



If so it will probably be a reenactment of it. He gave it in the 1700s!


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2006)

Al Martin, Reformed Baptist, "gospel smack-down" extraordinaire, on Matthew 7:13-14.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> If so it will probably be a reenactment of it. He gave it in the 1700s!



I don't know if it's available in audio format, but here it is in text: http://www.lexrex.com/informed/otherdocuments/sermons/mayhew.htm

And an article about it: http://chi.gospelcom.net/DAILYF/2002/01/daily-01-30-2002.shtml

Also here is Jonathan Edwards' _Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God_ at Sermon Audio: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonID=770213541


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 16, 2006)

Check out L.R. Shelton from 1963:
False Faith

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=122405235619


----------

